# Lenker Ritchey Rizer Comp, 620mm, 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung



## Fischie (16. März 2009)

Hi, ich biete folgenden MTB Lenker Ritchey Rizer Comp an,

Breite 620 mm,

Klemmung 25,4 mm,

Farbe schwarz-matt,

Zustand ist sehr gut, siehe Bild,lediglich die Spuren der Erstmontage sind vorhanden.



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=230330886539


----------

